# Hello All



## kennyfutu (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ya fellows. Im coming from Athens of Greece. 
Ive been watching this forum for many nights in a huge sessions ( its not easy to read hundreds of pages around... lol ) 
In any case i got some questions but i felt like introducing my self 1st.
Ill be writing in the mk2 forum, since i dont wanna go offtopic here 
Thanks and my advice : Keep this forum running, its the best thing for TT info


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kalispera! and welcome....

This forum is addictive, many hours of fun to be had.


----------



## kennyfutu (Jul 28, 2008)

cheers m8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

